# Measurement pins????



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

I just watched the dvd on the new Porter Cable 890 series routers. Bob and Rick have an insert where they show how to build a router table. In one of their steps they were setting the router for a 1/4" depth and he pulled out a little metal square pin and set the depth with that. This may be a VERY stupid question but what was that and where can I get a set??
Sorry if this comes across as completely ignorant  .


----------



## jansbm (Sep 25, 2004)

This was one of the 5 piece set of brass measurement sticks that can be used quickly to measure your depth of cut on your router or table saw. I just bought a set of them at the Calgary wood show from Oak Park Ind. I've used them several times already and find them really useful. It is so much easier to just put one of them next to your bit and get the right height right away. The set comes with sticks measuring 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 3/8", 1/2". They are made of brass so if you touch the carbide too ahrd it won't damage it. Just go to the catalogue and find them. By the way, I got the same router a while ago and really like it (and the video). I'd like to get your impressions of it and why you chose it.
Scotty


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

CAble-guy

I'm assuming they are just using some pieces of square stock. Check either at your local hardware store or metal supply store. Personally, I prefer using a veneer caliper to measure depth of cut.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

A similar set is available at Lee Valley. It also includes a 1-2-3 block.
Lee Valley Set Up Blocks


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Those brass bars are available from Oak Park, for a reasonable price. They save a lot of time when setting up. 
I hope I helped, Woodnut65


----------



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. I knew they had to be somewhere. Scotty, I'll let you know how things go. I've got the next three months of nothing but shop time.


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

I purchased the blocks from a local hardware store. The are sold as motor shaft key ways. They are not brass and the specs are dead on. Since they are not brass, they cost about 1/3.

Hope this helps
cfm 
(Posted earlier)


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

cfm said:


> I purchased the blocks from a local hardware store. The are sold as motor shaft key ways. They are not brass and the specs are dead on. Since they are not brass, they cost about 1/3.
> 
> Hope this helps
> cfm
> (Posted earlier)


 The reason brass is used is because it will not damage router bits. Keyway stock is steel and will damage bits.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can also find the 5 piece brass set at Rockler.


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

ejant said:


> The reason brass is used is because it will not damage router bits. Keyway stock is steel and will damage bits.


 True, steel bars will damage router bits. These bars are somewhat harder than brass and less harder than Tempered Steel. After using the bars, they go into the pocket or in the drawer. There are a lot of tools that are used around routers, saws, drill presses and many other power tools that can cause damage to the tool or to the operator. Use with caution. 

The 1-2-3 block refered to earlier is made of steel where the smaller blocks are made of anadiozed aluminum. 

There are always alternative methods to consider - pro and con. FWIW .

IMHO

cfm


----------



## Peg Leg (Jan 3, 2005)

*gauge blocks*

I've been using gauge blocks for over 20 yrs. Little trick from an old timer. Always had an assortment of steel pieces that ranged from 1/8" up to 4" all about 6 " long. For quickness and accuracy in layout work you can't beat them. I was working in steel more back then. Used the thickness and width never the cut length for scribing lines.


----------

